# Resources for Changes from WCF & SD to 2LBCF?



## nuclear_calvinist (Mar 22, 2022)

Hello,
I've tried searching in the group for similar topics. Hope I'm not duplicating an already-discussed topic.

I'm looking for commentaries, resources, books, anything that discuss why the drafters of the 1677/1689 London Baptist Confession of Faith (2 LBCF) changed certain parts from the 1646 Westminster Confession of Faith (WCF) and the 1658 Savoy Declaration (SD).

Some changes are obvious, such as the chapter on baptism, but there are other curious changes that I don't think Confessional Baptists would have a problem affirming from the WCF. One change is from "sacraments" to "ordinances."

Another is the change from WCF 1.4 to 2LBCF 1.6 where "is either expressly set down in Scripture, or by good and necessary consequence may be deduced from Scripture" is changed to "is either expressly set down or necessarily contained in the Holy Scripture" (and is discussed in this post: Good & Necessary: LBCF vs WCF).

There is the tabular comparison between the 2LBCF, WCF, and SD (link: A Tabular Comparison of the 1646 Westminster Confession of Faith, the 1658 Savoy Declaration of Faith, the 1677/1689 London Baptist Confession of Faith and the 1742 Philadelphia Confession of Faith). But that doesn't explain _why_ the changes were made, only _what_ changes were made.

I imagine someone has tried to tackle all the various changes and compiled them together. If anyone has access to such resources, it would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Mar 22, 2022)

San Waldron's "Modern Exposition of the 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith" touches on this at least a little bit.

Dr. Jim Renihan is working on a similar work as well. He just published his work on the 1644 Baptist Confession of Faith.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nuclear_calvinist (Mar 22, 2022)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> San Waldron's "Modern Exposition of the 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith" touches on this at least a little bit.
> 
> Dr. Jim Renihan is working on a similar work as well. He just published his work on the 1644 Baptist Confession of Faith.


Thank you for the reply. I have Dr. Waldron's book and he does occasionally mention the changes, but not always. I look forward to the release of Dr. Renihan's book.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

